# Another Lovely Feral ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Aug12/target9.html then click Next for another of the same bird.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2008Aug12/target9.html then click Next for another of the same bird.
> 
> Terry


that is a pretty one Terry. It has that lacy look to it's feathers.

Margaret


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooo, he is pretty! I've never seen a feral that colour before. (I loved the little ducky with the hairdoo too!).


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a handsome pigeon. Love the way he is standing so erect.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have the genetic members seen this? They might be interested.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

With all these releasable ferals that are so beautiful and are intergrating into your Pond flock, you must have the most beautiful flock anywhere.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, folks! Yes, there are some very handsome pigeons in the duck pond flock. When I see one that I think is somewhat unusual for a feral, I do try to get and post a pic.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I've looked at it a few times*

He almost looks to have a feather mutation but maybe his feathers got damaged too. It looks like a hint of silky but I don't know if it works that way.

Yet another bird with lots of bronze. This might stay or might go away with the first moult. It seems that alot of these will appear less bronze after the moult. I've noticed this in my rollers as well. I'm not sure what that means but it would have at least some genetic implications. Maybe just simply that there is bronze in their background but I'm not really sure. Frank would probably have more insight into the color and the possible feather mutation.

Bill


----------

